# MMORPG neuling



## Otep (19. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

nun ich überlege mir GW2 zu kaufen... (38€ Keyversion)
Nun die Frage... ich spiele normalerweise Dinge wie BF3 etc. ...
Von MMORPG habe ich nicht so die Ahnung/Erfahrung...
Ich bin eigentlich von solchen Spielen etwas abgeneigt, da man sich für Bares einen "Vorteil" erkaufen kann... 
Wie sieht das nun bei GW2 aus, bzw. was sagt die zukünftige Prognose...?
Habe sehr oft von Freunden (die spielen nur MMORPGs) gehört das es nach einer zeit wohl so ist das man ohne "realmoney" nicht mehr weit kommt... darauf habe ich natürlich keine Lust.

Schon mal Danke im Voraus für euren Rat

Gruss 

Otep


----------



## Sethnix (19. November 2012)

Alles was du bei GW2 für Echtgeld kaufen kannst, kannst du dir auch mit Ingame-geld kaufen, muss es aber vorher zu einem variablem Kurs eintauschen...


----------



## Otep (21. November 2012)

Hm, entweder ist das Spiel so gut das keiner Zeit findet was dazu zu schreiben oder...

@ Sethnix: das ich darüber gelesen habe muss man dafür aber schon Fast tage-/wochenlang Sammeln um an was zu kommen...


----------



## N30S (21. November 2012)

Also....
Es gibt genau 3 Sachen die Sich lohnen zu kaufen mit den Edelsteinen sind zusätliche Bank und Charakter und Taschen - Slots.
Aber brauchen tut man es auch nicht.

Der Rest den es dort gibt braucht man absolut nicht.
Man kann dort Farben kaufen (kann man auch so)
Es gibt dort Boost (XP oder so etwas), die bekommt man auch in der Story als abschluss und die meisten habe ich nicht mal genutzt.
Dann gibt es Rüstungsskin, die nicht mal gut aussehen. Ingame Skins sind besser.
Es gibt noch Tränke um sich in ein Tier zu verwandeln braucht man auch nicht bzw gibt es auch immer wieder ingame, wovon ich noch keinen Genutzt habe.
Dann gibt es noch diverses Spielzeug und Minipets, die zwar lustig sind aber keinen Vorteil bringen.

Zu guter letzt gibt es noch Schlüssel für Truhen, brauchen tut man die auch nicht, gibt aber manchmal ganz gutes Zeug drinne, die kann man aber Prima durch ingame Geld kaufen wenn man lv. 80 ist.


----------



## Rizzard (21. November 2012)

Otep schrieb:


> Hm, entweder ist das Spiel so gut das keiner Zeit findet was dazu zu schreiben oder...
> 
> das ich darüber gelesen habe muss man dafür aber schon Fast tage-/wochenlang Sammeln um an was zu kommen...



Ich selbst spiele zwar keine MMORPGs, aber ich denke das wichtigste ist die Zeit die man investieren muss, und nicht das Geld. Ist bei mir auch DER Punkt, warum ich keine MMOs zocke.


----------



## Otep (21. November 2012)

Oh ha,

was N30S meint klingt ja schon mal ganz OK 
Das mit der zeit is so ne Sache... da ich jeden Tag min. 3 Std vor meiner bessern Hälfte zu Hause bin hätte ich schon Zeit  
Mal sehen... vielleicht kommt ja bald mal so ne Testwoche (die letzte habe ich ja schlauer weise verpasst  ) . 
Oder ich "leih" mir von nem Freund mal den Acc. zum testen.

Was ich bis jetzt so gelesen habe macht das Spiel schon Laune


----------



## MOD6699 (21. November 2012)

Ich kanns nur empfehlen und warum so wenig hier geschrieben wird wundert mich auch immer. Allerdings ist GW nicht unbedingt ein klassisches MMO. Du wirst dich im Endcontent mit PVP und 80er Inis zufrieden geben müssen. Es gibt zwar auch 80er Gebiete die Events bieten aber da bekommt man kaum was. Das Gold an sich farmen finde ich gar nicht so langsam. Ich mach in der Woche meistens 4 gold rum. Im WvW bekomme ich auch meistens plus und wenns mal knapp ist kann man ja ein paar Eventreihen machen oder ne Ini wenn man da schon fitter ist. Allerdings habe ich auch 100% der Karte aufgedeckt und wenn man ein Gebiet 100% aufdeckt bekommt man in den höherleveligen Bereichen schonmal 40s. Und ich habe meine Berufe noch fast nicht hochgelevelt. das soll auch ziemlich viel kosten. Ansich stimmt was oben beschrieben ist im Itemshop gibt es kein p2w.


----------



## B3RN0UT (27. November 2012)

Ich bin gerade zufällig auf den Thread gestoßen 
Also ich habe jetzt GW2 knapp 300 Std gespielt bin doch sehr begeistert, habe allerdings auch den Vorgänger gespielt.

Mit Echtgeld hat man tatsächlich soweit keinerlei spürbare Vorteile.
Schwer etwas über das Spiel zu sagen wenn keine konkreten Fragen gestellt werden 

Es gibt halt 4 Rassen und jede Rasse hat ihre eigene Hauptgeschichte, wobei jeder Charakter seine eigene persönliche Geschichte hat.
Beim erstellen eines Charakters kannst du auswählen aus welcher sozialen Schicht man kommt, an welchen "Gott" man glaubt etc., merkbar ist die Entscheidung gefühlt nur bis lvl 25-30.

Es gibt häufig neuen kostenlosen Content und Events werden auch sehr groß aufgezogen (Halloween, Weihnachten usw.).
WvW ist idiotensicher insofern man sich einer großen Gruppe anschließt bzw den Anweisungen vom Commander folgt.
PvP muss man sich erst einmal einspielen, bei google lassen sich gute Builds finden wo man selbst noch paar änderungen vornehmen kann.
Bei WvW hat man 1:1 den Charakter mit den Eigenschaften aus PvE nur das man hochgestuft wird auf lvl 80 und sich dementsprechend die Schadens-/Heilungspunkte erhöhen, bei PVP bist du quasi auf lvl 80 und hast alle Fertigkeiten usw. frei fängst aber beim PvP Lvl1 an.

In GW2 kann man sich auch zwei Handwerke suchen wo man sich selbst sachen herstellen kann, Materialien sammelt man auf der Karte oder kann sie im Handelsposten einkaufen.

Exotische Rüstungen (zweithöchste Rüstungsklasse) kann man sich erspielen, dazu muss man einfach Dungeons spielen für verschiedene Dungeons erhält man verschiedene Belohnungstoken mit denen kann man sich dann die zum Dungeon passenden Rüstungsteile holen => Keine überteuerten extrem schwierig zu erhaltenen max Rüstungungen

Unterm Strich sind die 40€ für das Spiel gut investiert selbst wenn du nur 30h spielen würdest und es dann nicht mehr anrühren würdest ^^
Auch wenn man (nicht zwingend jeder) am Anfang ein wenig überfordert ist mit allem sollte man einfach sich die Zeit nehmen und alles lesen was als Hinweis geschrieben wird oder einfach im ingame Chat fragen 

Bei Fragen einfach fragen ^^

Edit: Richtig es sind 5-Rassen, habe die Norn unterschlagen ^^
Also es gibt die Menschen, die Sylvarie, die NORN, die Charr und die Asura


----------



## MOD6699 (27. November 2012)

Es sind 5 Rassen


----------



## B3RN0UT (27. November 2012)

Hier noch ein paar hilfreiche Links:
Komplette Karte: Guild Wars 2 interactive Map - Guild Wars 2 cartographers
Guildwiki: Offizielles deutsches Wiki zu Guild Wars 2
Wartower (Community GW2 Forum): Wartower.de Guild Wars Foren - Powered by vBulletin

So sieht übrigens mein Char aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun wurde übrigens auch schon der Wintertag angekündigt 
https://www.guildwars2.com/de
https://www.guildwars2.com/de/the-game/releases/december-2012/


----------

